# Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?



## PAFischer (29. November 2016)

Hi liebe Boardies,

ich muss mal Eure geballte Schwarmintelligenz anzapfen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen, aber möglichst günstigen Stellfischrute zwischen 7,5 und 8m Länge.
Wenn möglich keine Klapprollenhalter (ich trau denen nicht).

Einsatzzweck.

Ich angle fast ausschließlich an großen Flüssen (Donau, Inn) und würde gerne vielversprechende Stellen beangeln, an die ich mit "herkömmlichen Ruten" nicht hinkomme (hinter Brückenpfeilern, unter Ästen usw.).

Zielfisch:
In erster Linie Hecht, aber auch Zander

Budget:
Bis ca. 80Euronen

Zur Zeit besinne ich mich wieder ein wenig auf die Posenangelei, da ich hier einfach bessere Erfahrungen mache, als mit der klassischen Grundangelei. 
Außerdem finde ich es einfach angenehmer auf die Pose zu schauen, als mit Genickstarre und ständig geblendet im Stuhl zu hocken und Spitzen anzustarren. (Vielleicht werde ich mit fortschreitendem Alter aber auch einfach bequemer und ein wenig oldschool  )

Ich habe mir schon ein wenig das Angebot an Stellfischruten angesehen, kann hier aber nicht wirklich sagen, worauf ich achten muss.
Ich brauche kein HighEnd Gerät, aber Kernschrott würde ich auch gerne vermeiden.

Gibt es hier noch ein paar Stellfischangler, die mir den ein oder anderen Tipp geben können?

Grüße
Flo


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. November 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*

moin Flo
hab´ selber die diabolo in 7,50m, ist allerdings mit dem von dir ungeliebten klapprollenhalter, bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem rütchen.


----------



## PAFischer (29. November 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*

Hi exil-dithschi,

danke für den schnellen Tipp.

Hält der Klapprutenhalter zuverlässig und "frisst der alle Rollen"?
Hätte ungern, dass mir der während des Drills aufklappt.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinerlei Erfahrung mit Klapprollenhaltern, mir war nur die Funktionsweise immer suspekt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. November 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Hält der Klapprutenhalter zuverlässig und "frisst der alle Rollen"?
> Hätte ungern, dass mir der während des Drills aufklappt.


wie gesagt, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem mechanismus, hatte ende der 80er schon mal eine raubfischrute mit klapprollenhalter, kann ich ebenfalls nix negatives drüber berichten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*

Moin PAFischer,
kannst zur sicherheit ja ein
Kabelbinder rumtüddeln#h


----------



## PAFischer (29. November 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*

Leider habe ich bei den lokalen Händlern keine Stellfischruten zum Begrabbeln gefunden.
Scheinbar ist das Angeln damit ziemlich aus der Mode gekommen.
Vielleicht haben die aber andere Ruten mit Klapphalter an die man mal Probehalber eine Rolle montieren darf.

Das mit dem Kabelbinder würde bestimmt gehen, aber ich montieren meine Ruten nach dem Angeln immer komplett ab. Nutze meine Rollen auf verschiedenen Ruten.


----------



## Andal (29. November 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*

Ich habe u.a. eine 4 m Meeresrute mit Klapprollenhalter. Das Ding hält bombenfest.


----------



## PAFischer (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*

Gibt´s noch den ein oder anderen, der mir da noch ein paar Tipps geben kann, oder ist das Angeln mit der Stellfisch wirklich so selten geworden?

Jedenfalls werde ich Geräte mit Klapphalter auch mal mit anschauen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*

Hier eine mit Schraubrollenhalter.

https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-backbone-stellfisch-7-30m-50-100g--aa0584

Klapprutenhalter sind aber ansonsten gängig bei Stellfischruten.
Die kann man sicherlich nicht mehr mit Haltern wie vor 25-30 Jahren vergleichen, die irgendwann mal ausleierten.
Die werden schon ordentlich Stabilität heutzutage haben.
Wenn du aber jedesmal dein Tackle komplett auseinander montierst, kann so ein Halter sicherlich frühzeitiger ausleiern.
Zumindest läge der Verdacht nahe.

Ich glaub nicht das das Angeln mit solchen Ruten selten ist, eher speziell auf bestimmte Gewässer.
Nen Bekannter von mir fischt mit solchen Ruten seit Jahren in der Weser auf Aal, mit Eigenbauposen in der 40g Kategorie und fängt nicht schlechter wie andere mit Grundmontagen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*

Hi. Habe mich hier im Board schon das eine oder andere mal ausführlich zu diesem Thema ausgelassen. Ich gehöre zu den Dinosauriern die mit diesen Stöckchen hantieren. Und zwar fast ausschließlich. Mich hat seit Jahren die Sammelleidenschaft für diese Art von Ruten gepackt. Und ich habe 20 Ruten zwischen 4,50 und 10,50m in meiner Sammlung. Jede für ihren Zweck, Gewässer oder Jahreszeit. Zu aller erst sollte Dir klar sein, dass dein kleinstes Problem an einer Stellfischrute der Rollenhalter sein sollte. Habe aber im Vergleich zum schraubbaren bis dato keine großen Unterschiede feststellen können. Eine Stellfischrute sollte Rückrat haben, eine saubere Aktion haben und nicht allzu Kopflastig ein (soweit das bei der Länge überhaupt möglich ist). Das Budget von ca. 80 Euro gibt nicht viel Spielraum. Dank Balzer kommt man aber seit ein paar Jahren ganz gut zu recht. Wie mein Vorredner bereits erwähnt hat, ist die Diablo von Balzer in 7,50m zwischen 75 und 85 Euro ganz gut. Die IM7 von Matze koch in 8,00m um die 100 Euro kenne ich nicht, würde die aber ungesehen kaufen. Als drittes könnte ich noch die pike sf in7,20 von Cormoran empfehlen. Liegt ebenfalls im Budget, ist aber ein wenig kürzer. Ich selber habe neben diversen Balzer Ruten auch Shimano, Mivardi, DAM, Mitchell und Cormoran in Nutzung. Die Balzerruten überragen alle. Auch die verschiedensten 6,50m Modelle. Die geilste ist die IM10 Royal in 8m. Neben der Tatsache das diese nicht mehr produziert wird, passte Sie auch nicht ins Beutschema, des Budgets wegen. Kann Dir also Bedenklos diese Rutenreihen empfehlen. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## PAFischer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*

Hallo Aalzheimer, hallo Bimmelrudi,

danke auch für Eure Tipps.

ich werde mal versuchen ein zwei Modelle von Balzer in die Hand zu bekommen.
Im Speziellen mal die Diablo und die IM7 von Matze.

Nochmal danke an alle :m Ihr seid der Hit.

Grüße
Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Stellfischrute 7,5 bis 8m günstig und brauchbar?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinerlei Erfahrung mit Klapprollenhaltern, mir war nur die Funktionsweise immer suspekt.


Wenn die an den 3 Punkten sauber angewickelt und lackiert sind, ist das eine stabile Verbindung zur Rute und der Klappmechanismus aus Metall hält im Zweifelsfall eher besser als ein billiger 08/15 Schraubrollenhalter, da bricht eher eine Schelle oder Mutter. 
Für dicke Handteilrohre immer noch eine der besten Lösungen, zumal die neueren mit vergrößerten Auflagepunkten.
Das Rohr darunter kann ziemlich frei arbeiten und eine Garnwicklung ist nun mal das beste, wenn man das schon einzwängen muss.

Ich hatte die kleine u. größere Ausführung Klapprollenhalter sehr lange seit den 1970er im Einsatz (Shakespeare, DAM) und da gab es nie einen Fehler am Mechanismus. 
Einzig Nass+Gammeln war bei den einfachen verchromten zu vermeiden.


----------



## ajotas (7. März 2019)

Moin

überlege, eine für diese Saison zu holen für das Angeln auf Aal (und ggf Zander) im mittelgroßen Tidenfluss mit starker Strömung
hauptsächlich
jetzt habe ich mich insoweit schlau gemacht, dass tatsächlich Balzer gut wegkommt bei den Erfahrungen.
ich möchte gerne etwas kaufen, dass mir länger Spaß macht, kurz gesagt, spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken, mir die Balze MK Stellfisch PB zu holen, andererseits reichen mir sicher auch 8 m
und ich frage mich: bei den Daten zu dieser Rute (9,5m und 825 Gramm)---kommen da die angepriesenen Vorteile des Materials (Blank/Ringe) überhaupt noch positiv zur Geltung oder geht hier nur noch um die Länge für Extremfälle?
Stichwörter Gesamtgewicht und Kopflastigkeit
mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ich da vermutlich mit ner Rute, die 1,5m kürzer ist und nur 1/3 so viel kostet, besser beraten wäre, nur welche wäre das dann?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. März 2019)

Hängt in erster Linie erstmal von deinem Gewässer und den zu beangelnden Stellen ab, welche Länge dir da genügt.
Wenn die Steinpackung bei 6 Meter etwa abfällt, kann man je nach Tiefe durchaus mit 8m schonmal hinkommen. Muss es tiefer runter, was eher wahrsacheinlicher ist, muß die Rute halt länger sein.

Nur das ist vorrangig ausschlaggebend, Gewicht und Kopflastigkeit (ist eh jede Rute ab 3m, Stellfischruten sowieso in ganzen Zügen) halte ich persönlich eher für nebensächlich. 

Die Rute liegt eh erstmal die meiste Zeit im Ständer, Gewicht ist hier also ziemlich wurscht. Auf der andren Seite isses in einem Drill natürlich auch recht unlustig nen Fahnenmast zu halten. Je nach Budget muß man aber hier auch Abstriche machen, für den sehr schmalen Taler wirds halt nur maximal nen Mischgewebe als Carbon/Glasfaser werden, und letzteres bringt halt auch das Gewicht mit.
Ich hab da für mich selber ne ganz einfache Faustformel: pro Meter nicht mehr wie 100g, dann liege ich in einem für mich bezahlbaren Rahmen und der STengel fischt sich nicht wirklich unangenehm.
Ab einer gewissen Länge wird sich das natürlich nicht mehr aufgehen, aber dann sind es eh Ruten die außerhalb meines Interesses und Geldbeutels liegen.


----------



## Michael.S (7. März 2019)

Das Gewicht ist das A und O an einer Stellfischrute , ich habe mir auch mal eine günstige gekauft und habe sie genau einmal gefischt , mir gefiel das gar nicht , viel zu unhandlich , dann lieber mehr ausgeben und möglichst leicht


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. März 2019)

Vielleicht hätte Kollege @ajotas nicht zwei alte threads gleichzeitig ausgraben sollen, So ist es recht schwer, der Diskussion zu folgen. Guckst du: Stellfischrute


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. März 2019)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist das A und O an einer Stellfischrute , ich habe mir auch mal eine günstige gekauft und habe sie genau einmal gefischt , mir gefiel das gar nicht , viel zu unhandlich , dann lieber mehr ausgeben und möglichst leicht



Möglichst leicht ist halt auch etwas relativ, je länger um so mehr zerrt das Ding nunmal vorne.
Ob der Hersteller da nun nen Gewicht von 600g oder 700g deklariert macht den Brei eh nicht fett, ist schließlich im zusammengeschobenen Zustand gewogen und realitätsfern, gerade an einer Stellfischrute.
Natürlich isses dann ein Riesenunterschied wenn ich beispielsweise an einem kleineren Fluß mit ner Stellfischrute inner Hand am Ufer langmarschiere um den Räuber zu suchen. Da hab ich die Rute auch permanent inner Hand und das Gewicht ist dann schon wichtig.
Ist die Rute aber die meiste Zeit im Rutenhalter, trägt der die Last und ich gugg zu.
Ich gebe dir aber natürlich Recht, das einem der Mast schon liegen muß und man dabei auch ein gutes Gefühl hat. Das ist aber völlig unabhängig von Preis und Länge, eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## Andal (8. März 2019)

Bei solchen Längen überhaupt noch von Balance zu sprechen halt ich ja für sehr "akademisch". Die ziehen einfach mal nach vorne und mit Fisch sowieso. Anyway!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. März 2019)

Sind halt Papierwerte, aber soll ja Leute geben die auch darauf Wert legen


----------



## Andal (8. März 2019)

Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, als meine (heavey) Bolo ankam. Ausgepackt, sie auseinandergezogen und befunden: "Ja mei... ist ja auch 7 m lang!" Wenn man etwas perfekt ausgewogenes haben möchte, muss man eben zur leichten Spinnrute greifen...!

Kann mir aber auch keiner erzählen, dass er sich während des Drills über Lastigkeiten einen Kopf macht. Winterthema!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. März 2019)

Wurde auch schon desöfteren belächelt, wie ich mit nem "Wabbelstock" a la Catana in 8m auf Zander oder Aal gehen könnte.
Gut möglich das andre das halt so empfinden , ich mag die beiden Catana's die ich habe, der bleischwere Balzer-Knüppel ist so sensibel wie nen Besenstiel (mein Empfinden) und kommt fast gar nicht mehr zum Einsatz.


----------



## Andal (8. März 2019)

Eine solche Rute, die bei über 7 m steht, wie ein Strich mit dem Lineal, musst du aber auch erst mal finanzieren und dann bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, ob so wenig Flexibilität überhaupt zielführend ist.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. März 2019)

Ich hab mir die Balzer Diabolo Neo geholt, der gewichtsunterschied von 95g zur Catana fand ich vernachlässigbar, dafür kam sie auch nur die Hälfte aber ist 50cm kürzer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Eine solche Rute, die bei über 7 m steht, wie ein Strich mit dem Lineal, musst du aber auch erst mal finanzieren und dann bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, ob so wenig Flexibilität überhaupt zielführend ist.



Richtig, ich komme mit den 8m prima da hin wo die Fische stehen, mehr Länge bringt mir auch nix....also spar ich mir die Kohle.
Für weitere Entfernungen sind ja auch noch Grundruten da, ob mit Posen-oder Grundmontage, geht beides.


----------



## Andal (8. März 2019)

Was ma ja bei den langen Stangen auch nicht ganz übersehen sollte, ist die Länge vom Kescherstab...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. März 2019)

Das ist weniger wild, komme mit nem normalen Karpfenkescher mit ca. 2,80m gut aus.
Ist halt erstmal ne Umstellung mit so ner langen Rute und dann auch nen Fisch zu keschern....gewöhnt man sich aber auch schnell an.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. März 2019)

Und auf die Anschlagsstärke achten bzw. mehr "aufnehmen" als anschlagen - der Hebel ist halt einfach gigantisch. Auf keinen Fall volle Kanne reinbrettern.


----------



## Andal (8. März 2019)

Außerdem sollten Ruten über 5 m nur zusammen mit Motorsägen verkauft werden - wegen der Hintergrundbegrünung.


----------



## Speci.hunter (8. März 2019)

Mir fällt spontan die shimano catana ein, in 7 und 8Metern. War damals kurz davor mir die Ruten zu holen. Wollte halt was vernünftiges. Jetzt fische ich anders, und zwar mit einer Stippe von 8m, diese nutze ich nur als Schnurhalter für die normale raubfischrute in 3m . D.h an der Stippe habe ich vorne einen Draht im v gebogen. Mit der anderen Rute werfe dann mit der Schnur über den Draht. So simuliere ich den Effekt.


----------



## Andal (8. März 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan die shimano catana ein, in 7 und 8Metern. War damals kurz davor mir die Ruten zu holen. Wollte halt was vernünftiges. Jetzt fische ich anders, und zwar mit einer Stippe von 8m, diese nutze ich nur als Schnurhalter für die normale raubfischrute in 3m . D.h an der Stippe habe ich vorne einen Draht im v gebogen. Mit der anderen Rute werfe dann mit der Schnur über den Draht. So simuliere ich den Effekt.


Auch nicht doof!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2019)

Ich habe lange Zeit normale Hechtgrößen mit leichteren langen Ruten als den angesagten "Stellfischmonstern" 100g+  beangelt und gefangen. Aus Budgetgründen, vorhandene stärkere Ruten mit 25g in 6m und 7m. Mein Pärchen der sehr schönen "richtigen" Mitchell Suprema Esox 150  liegen seit Jahren und liegen ...

Im leichten Schwer-Stipper-Bereich findet man leichteren Glasfaser- und Kohlefaserstoff, und bis auf den vordersten schwachen Meter drillen die Ruten die Fische auch locker aus, mit Geschmeidigkeit und viel Krümmung sogar leichter und eleganter.
Geht ja nur darum, den (toten) Köderfisch in der richtigen Entfernung zu halten. Und Bums beim Hochreißen ist auch irgendwo ab 2m von oben locker da, selbst bei Glasfaser oder Carbon-Lowprozent-Gemisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Jetzt fische ich anders, und zwar mit einer Stippe von 8m, diese nutze ich nur als Schnurhalter für die normale raubfischrute in 3m .


Das ist auch eine Superlösung, die mit Nimm-2 und dabei eine richtige Hechtrute mehr können muss. Und Drill- und Landungsprobleme von vorneherein vermeidet.
Taugt aber nur zum Ansitzen, nicht zum wandern. 
Bräuchte man wohl einen zusätzlichen Hilfsrutenträger!


----------



## Speci.hunter (9. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine Superlösung, die mit Nimm-2 und dabei eine richtige Hechtrute mehr können muss. Und Drill- und Landungsprobleme von vorneherein vermeidet.
> Taugt aber nur zum Ansitzen, nicht zum wandern.
> Bräuchte man wohl einen zusätzlichen Hilfsrutenträger!




Naja, richtige Hechtrute braucht man auch nicht wirklich. Ich habe bis dato eine Rute aus dem Baumarkt gefischt 3m 50-100gr. Die habe ich mir damals als Jungangler zugelegt bis jetzt habe ich damit alles gefangen, was geht. Waller ausgeschlossen. Aber ansonsten Toprute die mich selber so manchmal überrascht hat! Da ich mir neue Karpfenruten zugelegt habe, werde ich jetzt aber wohl meine Fox warrior zur raubfischrute ummodellieren. 

Nochmal zum System: 
Es funktioniert wirklich super, und der Fisch kann auch ohne Probleme abziehen. Denn beim Biss dreht sich der Haken und gibt die Schnur frei. Ein wenig störend ist halt der zusätzliche Aufbau, sowie der erneute Auswurf besonders in der Dunkelheit. (Abhilfe: ich hätte mir mal ein knicklicht am Ende des Drahts befestigt, um genau zu sehen wo ich drüber werfen muss. Manche sagen das knicklicht hat dadurch eine Scheuchwirkung, ich weiß es nicht, möglich..
Mein Vater fischt eine Stellfischrute mit der ich bereits auch mal angeln durfte, was mich jedoch nicht glücklich mache. Klarer Vorteil ist derAufbau und das erneute Auslegen des Köders. Probiere es aus, ne lange Stippe bekommst du für 10-20€.


----------



## ajotas (12. März 2019)

bedanke mich für die Anregungen. Allerdings denke ich, dass für mein Gewässer mit entsprechender Strömung die Rute schon ein bisschen was abkönnen sollte. Durchaus Weser-Niveau, vermute ich mal und da hängt dann vorne schon was dran, bevor noch möglicherweise der 3-4 Pfundaal dran reißt.

Nochmal zum eigentlichen Argument für eine Stellfischrute, damit ichs nicht falsch verstanden habe: die Köderpräsentation ist doch das Wesentliche, die bekommt man wohl mit keiner anderen Standardmontage so hin, zumindest in solchen genannten Gewässern.

Hat denn jemand was bis 150€ zu empfehlen 7-8m?

sorry für Doppel-Thread


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. März 2019)

Mitchell Mag pro in 7,5 oder 8,5 Meter. Preise von 100 bis 160 Euro. Lassen sich im Drill um 2 Elemente gut einschieben und somit verkürzen. Sind natürlich auch Kopflastig wie alle Stellfischruten aber sie liegen mit einer großen Rolle trotzdem gut in den Händen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. März 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mitchell Mag pro in 7,5 oder 8,5 Meter. Preise von 100 bis 160 Euro.



Wenn überhaupt noch erhältlich, Mitchell's sind eher Restposten.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (27. März 2019)

Wenn du zu den Matze Koch Stellfischruten tendierst, würde ich mir echt 2 x überlegen ob es zwingend die 8m Rute sein soll. Im Vergleich zu der 6,50m Stellfischrute ist diese nämlich deutlich dicker und kopflastiger und hat nicht wirklich mehr Rückgrat. Mit der 6,50 Stellfischrute von MK (Ansitzstock, Hecht) bin ich allerdings sehr zufrieden. Die längere und teurere setzte ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr ein, da sind mir auch schon einige Ringe kaputt gegangen. Dann besser einen Ständner kaufen den man direkt am Ufer aufstellen kann.


----------



## Sir. Toby (2. Januar 2021)

Guten Tag, 
ich buddel den Thread hier nochmals aus, da ich für dieses Frühjahr zwei Stellfischruten zum Angeln am Kanal suche!

Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe glaube ich, das 8m eine recht universelle Länge ist. Liege ich hier richtig?
was haltet ihr denn von der Balzer Diabolo X in 8m?
Ist die Rute zu empfehlen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Die Diabolo X ist uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, nutze sie nun seit ein paar Monaten und sie macht bisher nen tollen Job.
Für den Kurs ist das schon nen guter Stock.
Die Verfügbarkeit war 2020 leider nur recht kurz, keine Ahnung wie es jetzt aktuell ist aber evtl. muß man da bissl warten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2021)

Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen bezüglich vernünftiger / stabiler Stellfischrutenhalter? Ich schätze wenn man hier am falschen Ende spart, hat man nicht lange Freude an ihnen.

Weiterhin sah ich kürzlich ein Video, in dem zusätzlich zu dem Stellfischrutenhalter noch ein herkömmlicher Rutenhalter verwendet wurde, zur Unterstützung im Bereich der Rolle. Ist so etwas tatsächlich nötig oder reicht ein vernünftiger Stellfischrutenhalter? Aufgrund der Länge und auch des relativ hohen Gewichtes der Ruten wirken sicherlich schon einige Kräfte auf den Rutenhalter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Vom Prinzip her reicht ein guter Stellfischrutenhalter aus, ein zweiter Rutenhalter als Vorständer schadet aber sicher nicht je nach vorhandenem Gelände.
Viel wichtiger ist das man den Rutenhalter wirklich gut verankern kann, ob nun in Sand, Erdreich oder auch in der Steinpackung.
Denn die Rute sitzt da nur mit dem sprichwörtlichen letzten halben Meter drin, die Länge der Rute will man ja schließlich auch ausnutzen.

Ich nutze seit Jahren die Stellfischrutenhalter von Jenzi, die sind absolut zu empfehlen. Lediglich die untere Spitze neigt gern mal dazu sich in den Steinen zu verbiegen, gebrochen ist sie mir aber auch noch nicht obwohl ich sie schon x-mal hin und her gebogen habe.
Die Dinger kosten so um die 18-25€ und halten auch sehr sicher in Steinpackungen. Die vorhandene Tritthilfe kann man sehr gut mit einpacken, das hilft vorallem dann wenn die Rute bei Seitenwind dazu neigt sich zu drehen.


----------



## Sir. Toby (2. Januar 2021)

@Bimmelrudi 

Das hört sich ja gut an, was du zu den Diabolos schreibst!

Welche Rollen hast du denn auf den Ruten?
Ist die Rute mit einem „Wurfgewicht“ von 50–160g denn noch einigermaßen feinfühlig für Aal und Zander? Ich meine Drillvergnügen erwarte ich nun wirklich kein übermäßiges, aber ein bisschen Spaß am Fisch hätte ich trotzdem gerne. Auf Hecht sollte die Rute ja zu 100% passen....?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Ich nutze an den Ruten jeweils eine Daiwa Black Widow BR 5000A, also nicht die aktuelle LT-Version sondern den Vorgänger.

Keine Ahnung was du da feinfühlen willst, damit angelt man in der Regel mit Feststellpose, die Rute selbst ist bei der Bissanzeige erstmal raus. Die Kopfschläge eines Zanders merkst du aber schon deutlich falls du das etwa gemeint hast.
Mit solchen langen Ruten zu drillen ist schon etwas anderes wie mit normallangen Ruten, da gehört auch etwas Übung zu, vorallem später dann auch beim keschern.
Den Fisch merkt man durchaus dabei was er macht und wohin er will. Der Hebel ist halt sehr lang und der Drill ist mitunter völlig anders wie an normalen Grundruten oder Spinnruten.
Kann man schlecht beschreiben, aber Spaß macht das allemal.


----------



## eisblock (2. Januar 2021)

Als Stellrutenhalter habe ich immer auf die massiven grünen Brandungsrutenhalter von Zebco mit dem Winkeleisen (Alu) geschworen. Die habe ich horizontal  mit leichter Neigung nach oben in die Steinpackung gesteckt und da hat sich auch bei 8,70 Ruten nichts verbogen oder verschoben. Die haben jede noch so schwere und lange Rute perfekt gehalten. Mit kürzeren Ruten kann man auch problemlos bis über die Wasserkante hinaus gehen. Wenn der Halter fest in der Steinpackung hält kann man die Rute soweit nach vorne legen, dass das Rutenende schon über dem Wasser schwebt. Da hat man auch mit kürzeren Ruten nochmal Länge gewonnen.


----------



## Sir. Toby (2. Januar 2021)

@Bimmelrudi 

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Das hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen!


----------



## Slick (25. Januar 2021)

Das sind meine modifizierten Rutenhalter.

In die Arretierung nochmals Aussparungen eingearbeitet damit die Rändelschraube sich schön fixieren lässt.
Vorne nochmals ein Erdsperr angeschweißt und meine Swinger für die Bissanzeige.

Schnur mit Gummi an der Rute fixiert.
Swinger eingehängt und ein Vibrationssensor oder Aalglocke mit Knicklicht an den Swinger festgemacht.
offene Rolle


----------



## kingandre88 (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie sieht es denn aktuell aus mit neuen Stellfischruten am Markt? Meine letzte, die ich mir gekauft habe, war die alte Catana. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen im Bereich bis 100€? Bin auch nicht abgeneigt von einer gebrauchten, falls da jemand noch was bei sich rumliegen hat und nicht benutz wird.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2021)

Meine letzte war im letzten Monat eine WFT XK-Bone Stellfisch, die hätte ich normaler Weise nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt. Eine weiße Stelfischrute im Regal, aber da mein Händler leider seinen Laden aufgegeben hat und der Preis gut war, habe ich sie mir mal genauer angeschaut. Weiß war zum Glück nur das Handteil, der Rest der Rute ist schwarz. Länge 8 Meter,  80 bis 160 gr. Wurfgewicht, also normal. 8 Ringe, davon 1 Gleitring im Spitzenteil. Was ich persönlich besonders gut finde, sie hat einen Schraubrollenhalter und keinen Klemmrollenhalter. Die Länge zusammengeschoben beträgt 1,40 Meter und sie besteht aus 7 Teilen.



Der Schraubrollenhalter trägt etwas auf, dafür sitzt die Rolle aber auch Fest. 



Die Schutz für die Schnurringe ist für mich ein Manko, da er nur die oberen Ringe schützt.  Den werde ich demnächst durch etwas größeres ersetzen. 

Fazit: Wenn einem das weiße Handstück nicht stört, der Preis im Internet ist im Moment nicht schlecht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wie sieht es denn aktuell aus mit neuen Stellfischruten am Markt? Meine letzte, die ich mir gekauft habe, war die alte Catana. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen im Bereich bis 100€? Bin auch nicht abgeneigt von einer gebrauchten, falls da jemand noch was bei sich rumliegen hat und nicht benutz wird.


Das ist aktuell leider immer noch nicht so einfach. Der Markt ist immer noch recht überschaubar. Schau mal nach der Balzer Diablo in 8,00 m. Bekommst du je nach Anbieter mit etwas Glück zwischen 80-100 Euro.  Ist sicherlich nicht das High-End Gerät, kann man für den Preis aber auch nicht erwarten. Sie erfüllt aber Ihren Zweck. Hat für die Länge ein annehmbares Gewicht und auch der Blank ist erträglich. Etwas mehr "Rückrat" täte Ihr gut, aber da wirst Du schon Glücklich sein im Vergleich zur Shimano Catana. Für das Geld, kann man als Stellfischrute bei der Länge wenig falsch machen. Ich habe das hier schon öfters gesagt, und ich bleibe dabei. Die Firma Balzer hat für Ihre Stellfischruten das beste Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis. (Nein, immer noch nicht dort angestellt  )


----------



## kingandre88 (17. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Antworten...Werde dann mal gucken...Ja die Catana hat echt wenig Rückgrat, bei nem Aal ü80 hätte ich da meine Bedenken je nach Stelle.

Sind ja schonmal 2 wo es Erfahrungen zu gibt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Mai 2021)

Balzer ist seit vielen Jahren quasi Alleinunterhalter was Stellfischruten angeht. Die haben da also Erfahrungen mit, und ihre Stöcke taugen auch was. Leider reduzieren sie auch immer mehr in diesem Bereich die Auswahl.
Seit letztes Jahr kommt leider noch ein weiteres Manko dazu...manche Ruten sind kaum lieferbar.
Hab mir letztes Jahr 2 Diabolo in 8m gekauft, mußte allerdings auch locker 6 Monate drauf warten bis sie überhaupt verfügbar waren. Gab monatelang nur die 6,50er.


----------



## magi (17. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte mir die diabolo x in 8m mal zwischenzeitlich schicken lassen, aber wegen Unvereinbarkeit direkt zurück gehen lassen. Die Ringhülsen z.T. schief eingeklebt, Lack-und Klebereste an einigen Blankstellen...Handling auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ist einfach wohl generell nicht mein Fall, aber die Verarbeitung der diabolo x war selbst unter Balzers Würde - und das will schon was heißen


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Mai 2021)

Ich habe den Hechtständer von Balzer  Matte Koch mit 9m.Und letzten Monate eine
8m Diabolo.gekauft ich konnte nicht wiederstehen es waren 30% auf alle Angelartikel.Von Lieferschwierigkeiten keine Spur und das in einem Edeka Markt in Dörpen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Hechtständer von Balzer  Matte Koch mit 9m.Und letzten Monate eine
> 8m Diabolo.gekauft ich konnte nicht wiederstehen es waren 30% auf alle Angelartikel.Von Lieferschwierigkeiten keine Spur und das in einem Edeka Markt in Dörpen.


Das ist ja Geil. Bei uns im Edeka gibt es sowas nicht.   

Grundsätzlich kommt man an bestimmte Ruten schon ohne Probleme dran. Allerdings ist die Auswahl generell sehr zurück gegangen. 6,5m Ruten sind fast gar nicht mehr zu finden. Und ich schaue dann meistens nach Ruten und Herstellern, welche sich noch nicht in meinem Besitz befinden oder befunden haben. Da ich ja so ein wenig Sammler von den langen Prügeln bin, auch wenn ich mittlerweile sogar schon wieder ein wenig ausgemistet habe. Ich versuche aber halt, alle regelmäßig ans Wasser zu führen und tatsächlich zu nutzen. 

Ich stöbere gerne bei Kleinanzeigen. Da kann man manchmal ein sehr schön fündig werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2021)

Ne neue Catana Stellfisch gibt es inzwischen auch:








						Shimano Angelrute Catana Static Bait günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Shimano Angelrute Catana Static Bait günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## kingandre88 (30. Mai 2021)

Kleines Update meinerseits..Bei mir ists ne Balzer Diabolo Neo in 7,50m geworden.Macht bis jetzt n guten Eindruck


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juni 2021)

kingandre88 

Gute Wahl.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ist ja Geil. Bei uns im Edeka gibt es sowas nicht.
> 
> Grundsätzlich kommt man an bestimmte Ruten schon ohne Probleme dran. Allerdings ist die Auswahl generell sehr zurück gegangen. 6,5m Ruten sind fast gar nicht mehr zu finden. Und ich schaue dann meistens nach Ruten und Herstellern, welche sich noch nicht in meinem Besitz befinden oder befunden haben. Da ich ja so ein wenig Sammler von den langen Prügeln bin, auch wenn ich mittlerweile sogar schon wieder ein wenig ausgemistet habe. Ich versuche aber halt, alle regelmäßig ans Wasser zu führen und tatsächlich zu nutzen.
> 
> Ich stöbere gerne bei Kleinanzeigen. Da kann man manchmal ein sehr schön fündig werden.


Zuhause   habe ich noch eine 7m von Zebco etwa 30 Jahre  alt und da merkt man den Unterschied  die  wiegt fast das  doppelte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2021)

Welche Rolle spielt eigentlich die Rolle beim Stellfischangeln? Ein komischer Satz aber eine ernstgemeinte Frage. Ausgeworfen wird bei dieser Art der Angelei ja nicht weiter, von daher müsste die Rolle auf diesem Gebiet wohl keine Wunder vollbringen.

Aber wie wichtig ist etwa eine gute bzw. leichtgängige Bremse, wenn man schon mit einem relativ schwerfälligen 8m Stock hantiert?

In einem Video über das Stellfischangeln - _ich glaube_ _von Matze Le Chef_ - hieß es, dass etwas schwerere Rollen dafür von Vorteil wären. Da diese gewissermaßen zum Ausbalancieren der schweren und langen Ruten hilfreich sein können. Aber stimmt das auch? 

Welchen Stellenwert messt Ihr der Rolle bei Eurer Stellfischangelei bei?


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Welchen Stellenwert messt Ihr der Rolle bei Eurer Stellfischangelei bei?


Viel. Bei mir nach dem Motto ^zu groß geht nicht^. Ist aber auch eine persönliche Erfahrung. Und natürlich, welcher Fisch ist dein Zielfisch und welcher hat gebissen. Von der Schnurfassung her hast du recht, da reicht in den meisten Fällen eine 4000er Rolle aus. Bremsen sollten an allen Rollen gut funktionieren, bei einer 8 Meter Rute ist natürlich durch die Länge und die Biegung eine enorme Pufferung gegeben, die dem Fisch erst einmal eine Gegenkraft zur Fluchtrichtung entgegen bringen, bevor die Bremse löst. 
Für mich ist die große Rolle tatsächlich auch ein Gegengewicht bei der Landung, da ich dann die Rute oben weiter anpacke und den Fisch so mit der Rute wie bei einer Stippe über den Kescher dirigieren kann.
Und ein letzter Grund für größere Rollen, welcher Fisch sitzt in Deinem Gewaesser und welche Schnur benutzt man dazu. Ich nehme ausschließlich Mono in 0.35mm oder 0.40 mm Durchmesser, da ist eine 4000er Rolle mit 100 mtr. Voll. Wenn dann mal was anderes sich den Koederfisch holt, z. B. ein guter Waller oder Stör, wirst du die Zusatzschnur der großen Rolle zu schätzen wissen, es beruhigt auch den Kopf.
Ist aber eben meine Einschätzung, andere werden es anders machen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Viel. Bei mir nach dem Motto ^zu groß geht nicht^. Ist aber auch eine persönliche Erfahrung. Und natürlich, welcher Fisch ist dein Zielfisch und welcher hat gebissen. Von der Schnurfassung her hast du recht, da reicht in den meisten Fällen eine 4000er Rolle aus. Bremsen sollten an allen Rollen gut funktionieren, bei einer 8 Meter Rute ist natürlich durch die Länge und die Biegung eine enorme Pufferung gegeben, die dem Fisch erst einmal eine Gegenkraft zur Fluchtrichtung entgegen bringen, bevor die Bremse löst.
> Für mich ist die große Rolle tatsächlich auch ein Gegengewicht bei der Landung, da ich dann die Rute oben weiter anpacke und den Fisch so mit der Rute wie bei einer Stippe über den Kescher dirigieren kann.
> Und ein letzter Grund für größere Rollen, welcher Fisch sitzt in Deinem Gewaesser und welche Schnur benutzt man dazu. Ich nehme ausschließlich Mono in 0.35mm oder 0.40 mm Durchmesser, da ist eine 4000er Rolle mit 100 mtr. Voll. Wenn dann mal was anderes sich den Koederfisch holt, z. B. ein guter Waller oder Stör, wirst du die Zusatzschnur der großen Rolle zu schätzen wissen, es beruhigt auch den Kopf.
> Ist aber eben meine Einschätzung, andere werden es anders machen.



Vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Antwort. Da ich schon länger den Plan hege, mir auch einmal eine Stellfischrute zuzulegen - _wohl vorrangig für Hecht & Aal_ - bin ich nun auf der Suche nach Infos darüber. Mit dem jüngst erstandenen Stellfischrutenhalter von Balzer bin ich wohl schon recht gut ausgestattet.

Wegen der Rute überlege ich noch. Möchte aber zum Ausprobieren, wie bereits in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, nicht direkt zu viel dafür ausgegeben. Die Trophy Tele Pike von Zebco hätte ich gedacht. Diese Rute gibt es auch in 7,5m, ich denke das ist schon eine ganz ordentliche Länge für den Anfang. Das mich damit keine High-End Rute erwartet, das ist mir klar aber für die ersten Versuche sollte diese Rute mit 840g Gewicht und einem Wurfgewicht von 150g schon okay sein. Oder rät jemand komplett davon ab und es sollte doch lieber etwas von Balzer sein?

Rollentechnisch hätte ich jetzt an so etwas "Beklopptes" wie meine alte DAM Berlin 5000 oder aber die DAM Senior 4000 gedacht. Schwer sind sie, großartig werfen müsste man mit ihnen auch nicht und welche Bremse auf der Welt ist feinfühliger, als der eigene Daumen auf dem Spulenrand?

Eine gute Idee oder doch lieber eine Stationärrolle montieren? Die alten Achsrollen wären natürlich klasse, gerade wenn dann ein Hecht am anderen Ende der Schnur tobt.


----------



## Thomas. (3. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee oder doch lieber eine Stationärrolle montieren? Die alten Achsrollen wären natürlich klasse, gerade wenn dann ein Hecht am anderen Ende der Schnur tobt.



rede dir das ruhig mal ein  mach ich auch immer wenn ich meine die Idee ist doch vielleicht nicht ganz so gut


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Oktober 2021)

Stellfischrutenhalter, probiere es einfach im Garten aus, wie und was deiner da kann. Einer für die Steinpackung am Kanal muss anders sein als einer für die Sandgrube oder einer für die Kiesbank am Rhein. Einfach ausprobieren. Besenstiel mit einer Literflasche dran gebunden erzeugt dann ungefähr den Druck, den so eine schwere Stellfischrute auf den Halter bringt. Du wirst ja wissen, wie und wo du ihn benutzen möchtest. Evtl. kann man ja die Rute auch noch vorne weiter mit einem zusätzlichen Halter unterstützen, verringert aber die nutzbare Länge. 
DAM Berlin oder Senior sind doch einfache 85mm bzw 90 mm Grundrollen, gehen wird das bestimmt, aber als Gegengewicht haben die für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn, sind eben nur der Schnur-Halter. Kommt dann wieder auf den Fisch an, wilder 85er, ruhige 100er Mama oder eine von 115, die Stinksauer ist, da wird dein Daumen danach wissen was sie war. Ich wuerde mehr auf Finessa 440/550 setzen oder eine alte Super. 
Zu deiner Rute, sie scheint doch ganz okay zu sein, Kohlefaser, Gewicht geht auch, ich kenne sie zwar nicht aber finde, für das Geld geht sie voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2021)

Erneut vielen Dank für die Gedanken & Antworten. Zunächst werde ich den Rutenständer sicherlich in Marschboden oder aber "normalfesten" Erdboden stecken. Für die Steinpackung, etwa für Ausflüge zum NOK, da bräuchte ich dann bestimmt ein anderes Modell, als das von Balzer.

Dass die Zebco Rute zumindest von den Daten her relativ brauchbar sein sollte, das freut mich. Dann werde ich da wohl auch zuschlagen. Sie soll mir wie gesagt erstmal nur zum Einstieg und später dann für das gelegentliche Stellfischangeln dienen.

Wobei eine solche Stellfischangel ja sicherlich auch nicht schlecht ist, um damit in Wollhandkrabben verseuchten Flüssen zu angeln. Um den Köder kontrolliert in entsprechender Höhe über Grund schweben zu lassen.

Bezüglich des Einsatzes meiner alten DAM Grund-bzw. Achsrollen muss ich einmal schauen. Ein Versuch macht sicherlich klug und selbst der alte Mann auf dem Meer hat den riesigen Marlin mit bloßen Händen gebändigt. Marline gibt es im hiesigen Fließwassersystem dabei nicht mal. Zur Not habe ich aber natürlich auch noch Stationärrollen hier.

Beim Posenangeln auf Hecht nimmt man wohl Feststellposen? Es sei denn man fischt in einem Baggersee und der fällt bereits bei 7 Metern schlagartig auf 10 Meter plus ab.

Thomas. ich habe natürlich keine Ahnung, was Du damit wohl meinst? Eine Alvey Reel könnte ich allerdings auch noch montieren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Antwort. Da ich schon länger den Plan hege, mir auch einmal eine Stellfischrute zuzulegen - _wohl vorrangig für Hecht & Aal_ - bin ich nun auf der Suche nach Infos darüber.



Hä? Weshalb werden denn die beiden Wörter "Stellfischrute" und "Hecht" automatisch zu Amazon verlinkt, wenn ich mich auslogge und meinen Post erneut aufrufe? 

Das hatte ich neulich bei einer PN auch schon mal. Das gefällt mir gar nicht, ich mache hier doch keine unfreiwillige Werbung für etwas. 

Habe ich mir womöglich etwas eingefangen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2021)

Nö.
Alles ok:


			words2revenue - Google Suche
		


Immer eingeloggt bleiben. Das ist, glaub ich, für stille Mitleser gedacht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.
> Alles ok:
> 
> 
> ...



Krass aber okay,
dann weiß ich nun Bescheid.

Wollen wir hoffen, dass es nicht zu viele stille Mitleser bei den PN gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2021)

Bei PNs weiß ich nix davon.
Mal TechDoc fragen......


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2021)

Doch, neulich habe ich einem Kolega hier eine PN geschickt und das Wort Orio...ääh ABU wurde direkt innerhalb dieser PN verlinkt.

Ich habe mich direkt auch dafür entschuldigt, obwohl das mit dieser Verlinkung wie gesagt gar nicht in meiner Macht lag.


----------

